# Just got bad news :( -- Updated! Need Some Hugs...



## aidensxmomma

So currently I'm living with my mom. My husband and I split up in July and I moved back to her house. Well now, my mom is losing her job and she wants me out. She told me I have until January 1st to find a new place and get outta here. I don't have any idea what I'm going to do. :cry: My boyfriend and I are considering getting a place, but I just don't know if we'll have time to get it all figured out. :nope: Sorry for the pointless post but I just needed to get it out. I'm just so frustrated, angry, and upset right now.

--Update--
Since my last post, I've been talking to my OH a lot about it and we've decided to move in together. :happydance: There's a couple difficult problems with this though. First, we may have to live at his parents for a while. That's going to be difficult because his parents don't really approve of our relationship since I'm technically still married and they don't support me getting divorced at all in the first place. Second, if his parents say I can't stay there, we're going to be living out of our vehicles for a little bit until we can find a place. :nope: And third, I have to leave my precious babies at my mom's until Steve (OH) and I can find a nice place to have them in. :cry: I'm so upset about having to leave behind Aiden and Mady but I'm doing what's best for them. They have a perfectly stable life at my mom's and I know she'll take good care of them. They can't be dragged through another unstable move (like they went through when their father and I were together) and I just can't pull my little man out of school and have him switch schools right now....it would be way too hard on him. So I had to make the toughest decision of my life and decide to give my mom temporary custody of my kids. I'm already working on getting a job in the city I'm moving to (which is 100 miles away from where I am now) and Steve and I are going to be looking for apartments as soon as possible. This way my babies will have a perfectly stable life to move into. I feel like such a terrible parent for having to leave them, but it's only because I'm trying to do what's best for them. I'm going to miss Aiden and Mady so much. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## 060509.x

:hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: thats really tough. I dont have any suggestions but to sort it with a clear and logical head about what your options are. Hope it all works out hun.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I hope everything works out for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## bumblebeexo

I hope you figure something out :hugs:


----------



## ohgoshdanii

:hugs:
so sorry to here about thi:nope:
when i was expecting lo we lsot our place, but finally got back on our feet in time for her arrival.
pm if you need anything xx


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Sorry this is happening. Hope everything works out for you


----------



## x__amour

I'm sorry. January 1st is still a little while away, there's still time. You can look into government assistance if needed. They can pay for daycare while you work, etc. There's always options and help when needed.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I'm so sorry this happened to you, but never forget where there is a will, there is a way! I know that is the most annoying advice ever but you will find a way to manage! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxchloexx

Would it not be easier for her to have you living there to help with bills and rent etc? So sorry Hun hope you get it sorted but I'm sure your mom wouldn't leave you and LO in the streets xxx


----------



## fl00b

:hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Hope it all works out :hugs:


----------



## BabyWright

Hope everything goes well xx


----------



## newmumamy

Big hugs hope everything gets sorted!! :hug:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks for all the hugs and support ladies. :hugs:

*the update is on the first post, btw*


----------



## Emma11511

Can you not find somewhere before January so you don't have to leave your kids? That's still 2 months away. How are they coping with your new OH?


----------



## MacyClara

Oh hun... my heart just broke :hugs: hope everything works out. What does the kids dad think about giving custody to your mom?


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hope things start to look up for you hun :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Emma11511 said:


> Can you not find somewhere before January so you don't have to leave your kids? That's still 2 months away. How are they coping with your new OH?

Really, there was no way for me to get a job in the city without having to leave my kids behind. I have no where for them to stay at the moment and there's no way I can drive back and forth from my hometown to my job in the city. But so far they're handling it quite well. 

They love my OH a lot and are coping well with me being with him. My son calls my OH his best friend all the time...it's adorable. 



MacyClara said:


> Oh hun... my heart just broke :hugs: hope everything works out. What does the kids dad think about giving custody to your mom?

Thank you hun. And the kids' dad is fine with my mom having the kids for now. He knows it's only temporary and that he can't take care of them right now (he doesn't have a way to take care of them while he works). So he's okay with it. He trusts my mom with them and knows she'll take good care of them.


----------



## mayb_baby

Why does your mum want you out but is willing to keep your kids?


----------



## aidensxmomma

mayb_baby said:


> Why does your mum want you out but is willing to keep your kids?

That's a good question. My mom and I don't really get along when we live together and it caused a lot of problems between us. She doesn't agree with me on a lot of things. Part of the reason she wanted me to move out is so that I could find a job and start creating a better life for me and my kids. I'm not entirely sure why she's willing to keep the kids with her and not have me there but the reasons I listed above are what I know for sure.


----------

